# Castration so cheap!



## carthorse (5 February 2013)

Our local RSPCA is charging £10 for male cat (£20 female) no excuse for any cat not to be done. Thank you RSPCA I will also be leaving a donation


----------



## thewonderhorse (5 February 2013)

Wholeheartedly agree. I've just had my new (stray) cat speyed and she cost £54. It wouldn't have mattered if it was more. I'm very pro neutering. However I do think that vets in general are very expensive and although in an ideal world people shouldn't have pets if they can't afford vet bills, it is unrealistic when vets charge top whack all the time for essential procedures such as neutering.


----------



## thewonderhorse (5 February 2013)

Just to add...I had my ferret speyed and she cost me £100. 

Don't get me wrong, people need to be aware of vet bills but I think some vets, not all, are discouraging people from neutering purely because of the insane high costs of not only ops but consulting fees as well.


----------



## twiglet84 (5 February 2013)

Just our of interest then, what do you think a cat spay should cost? What do you think that should include and what outgoings do u understand the vet has for each spay procedure? Xx


----------



## carthorse (5 February 2013)

I was very surprised that our local RSPCA has this service open to all,it must cost alot more. I just wish everyone would get their pets done. Unfortunately some think they can make money out of breeding and others dont bother. There is no excuse at that price. Ni


----------



## thewonderhorse (6 February 2013)

twiglet84 said:



			Just our of interest then, what do you think a cat spay should cost? What do you think that should include and what outgoings do u understand the vet has for each spay procedure? Xx
		
Click to expand...

Yes i fully understand what goes into a spey and castration procedure. I was mearly saying i do think alot, not all,vets overcharge, and not just for neutering!


----------



## carthorse (6 February 2013)

Ferrets are £25 and £40


----------



## thewonderhorse (6 February 2013)

The ferrets have been done already  haha x I feel very strongly about neutering. I worked with too many unwanted pets.


----------



## fatpony (7 February 2013)

In my experience neutering is undercharged at most vets compared to surgical procedures of similar lengths and difficulties. Why? because its easy for people to shop around and compare prices and at our vets it is done to encourage people to neuter. We actually make a loss on big bitch spays due to the amount of anaesthetic gas/induction agent that is needed and the surgical time.


----------



## twiglet84 (8 February 2013)

Couldn't agree more fatpony. If we charged a bitch spay or cat spay from start to finish with everything included we'd show a massive loss on what we actually charge. Xxx


----------



## glenruby (9 February 2013)

Add to that, a spay is in fact a major op. no one would think lightly if having a hysterectomy would they? How many of you are aware of the cost if that op for humans either to the nhs or privately? It often runs to tens of thousands. And the skill level required to carry out the procedure is substantial. For vets, it's a day one competency. The skills required are the same, it is the same procedure and many practices now do the procedures laparoscopically in bitches. The risks to both human and dog/cat are the same. Do you still think vets overcharge?


----------



## PucciNPoni (10 February 2013)

glenruby said:



			Add to that, a spay is in fact a major op. no one would think lightly if having a hysterectomy would they? How many of you are aware of the cost if that op for humans either to the nhs or privately? It often runs to tens of thousands. And the skill level required to carry out the procedure is substantial. For vets, it's a day one competency. The skills required are the same, it is the same procedure and many practices now do the procedures laparoscopically in bitches. The risks to both human and dog/cat are the same. Do you still think vets overcharge?
		
Click to expand...

where's my LIKE button ?


----------



## GinaB (10 February 2013)

Cats Protection gave me a voucher for half the cost of my cat's castration even when I said I didn't want it as I could afford the surgery! I wouldn't have bought him if I couldn't afford it.


----------



## tankgirl1 (10 February 2013)

PucciNPoni said:



			where's my LIKE button ?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto! An ovariohysterectomy is major surgery, and vets usually lose money on the op!


----------



## *hic* (12 February 2013)

Oh this would have been a better place for my video Here we are:

[YOUTUBE]AhkZjsTT6G0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PucciNPoni (14 February 2013)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Oh this would have been a better place for my video Here we are:

[YOUTUBE]AhkZjsTT6G0[/YOUTUBE]
		
Click to expand...

lol! brilliant!


----------



## WelshD (14 February 2013)

Brilliant video!

I paid about £90 I think for my kitten's spay last year

I thought that was ok really - it's a once in a lifetime op after all, it's not like it's a repeated charge

Now the cost of vaccination IS costly I think and encourages people to skip them. My two cats and one dog cost over £200 for jabs and a check over. You're pretty stuck really if your vet doesn't want you to use others and if you dont keep things up to date your insurance can wheedle out of settling bills.


----------

